# MoYu Weilong, totally uncontrollable for me



## Sahnguini (Jul 29, 2013)

Anyone else having this issue with the weilong? And did you solve it? I've out a whole cc of a lube mix (thecubicle's weight five and three) and it's gummy for about twenty solves, then it goes back to over turning. If you have any suggestions on how I can make it slower permanently that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2013)

1. Overlube it even more
2. Tighten it


----------



## Sahnguini (Jul 29, 2013)

I've tightened to the point where there's at most 3 millimeters of space in between the pieces. And the lube is really thick. The weight five is like liquid hot glue.


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2013)

Buy a controllable cube


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 29, 2013)

You want slow cube? I teach you slow cube! Supa gloo very much help you!

Seriously though, if tightening it and overlubing it doesn't work, adjust your turning style, or get another cube.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Lube it with honey.

But yeah, seriously, what Lchu613 said above.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 29, 2013)

This sounds like the best cube for me


----------



## Florian (Jul 29, 2013)

never had that problem with the MoYu. Just leave it clean without much lube, tighten it and adjust your turning style.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 29, 2013)

I definitely want this cube.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jul 30, 2013)

I changed the core to Dayan, and after that I could tighten it to controllable speed. You can try that.


----------



## Sahnguini (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok thanks I guess ill try that out sometime


----------



## windhero (Jul 30, 2013)

The WeiLong isnt for everyone. If you want a more controllable cube, try a Guhong V2 or a ShuangRen.


----------



## Lagom (Aug 1, 2013)

How can a cube be too fast? Just get used to it and use less force


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 1, 2013)

Lagom said:


> How can a cube be too fast? Just get used to it and use less force



Do 1 U and it turns into a U3. 
It's super easy to overturn and hard to get used to. 

For the weilong, you basically have to slow down a ton during F2L and go regular speed during LL to get good times.


----------



## windhero (Aug 1, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Do 1 U and it turns into a U3.
> It's super easy to overturn and hard to get used to.
> 
> For the weilong, you basically have to slow down a ton during F2L and go regular speed during LL to get good times.



Or get better lookahead or the right tensions  My WeiLong does just about U2 when I put some force into it and it cuts perfect + flows very nicely. It's not too tight but not too loose either. I got maybe 1,5 pennies width of a gap between the core and the center cap. I also just lubed it regularly like 300 solves ago so that shouldnt matter much.


----------



## Lagom (Aug 2, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Do 1 U and it turns into a U3.
> It's super easy to overturn and hard to get used to.
> 
> For the weilong, you basically have to slow down a ton during F2L and go regular speed during LL to get good times.



Just use a zhanchi untill youre fast enough for the Weilong


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 3, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Just use a zhanchi untill youre fast enough for the Weilong



All the zhanchis I have are super slow. 

I already improved 2 seconds by switching from my guhong v2 to the weilong. I got a low 13 ao100 on the first day I got it and lots of sub 10 singles (didn't get quite as many sub 10 singles in 3 months with my guhong v2 compared to the amount I got from just using a weilong for 2 days)


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 3, 2013)

put dayan washers springs and screws in to make it much better, the moyu spring is so short it does not make much of a buffer room for tensions


----------



## 7nand (Aug 13, 2013)

Which cube is better Fangshi Shaung Ren or MoYu Weilong?


----------



## Username (Aug 13, 2013)

7nand said:


> Which cube is better Fangshi Shaung Ren or MoYu Weilong?



WeiLong


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 13, 2013)

7nand said:


> Which cube is better Fangshi Shaung Ren or MoYu Weilong?



The Shuang Ren is pretty bad, the Weilong less so. But I'm still rooting for the Zhanchi


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 13, 2013)

Personal preference. Shuangren is my main now. Don't particularly like the feel of the Weilong.


----------



## rj (Aug 13, 2013)

You just have to get used to it. I did and got a PB ao12. Some people need slower cubes. Try Huanying.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 13, 2013)

rj said:


> You just have to get used to it. I did and got a PB ao12.



I got my current PB single, Ao12, and Ao100 on the Fangshi. Anyway, I don't mean getting fast times on the Weilong which is fine. I just don't prefer how it "feels".


----------



## rj (Aug 13, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I got my current PB single, Ao12, and Ao100 on the Fangshi. Anyway, I don't mean getting fast times on the Weilong which is fine. I just don't prefer how it "feels".



Right, but I like the Weilong better. No pops! (I HATE pops)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 13, 2013)

rj said:


> Right, but I like the Weilong better. No pops! (I HATE pops)



I haven't gotten a single pop on either.


----------



## rj (Aug 13, 2013)

rj said:


> Right, but I like the Weilong better. No pops! (I HATE pops)





sneaklyfox said:


> I haven't gotten a single pop on either.



If you _try_ to pop Fangshi, you can. Weilong cannot. (unless it is quite loose)


----------



## YddEd (Aug 13, 2013)

rj said:


> If you _try_ to pop Fangshi, you can. Weilong cannot. (unless it is quite loose)


Exactly. So you don't try to pop the Fangshi during solves.


----------



## rj (Aug 13, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I haven't gotten a single pop on either.





YddEd said:


> Exactly. So you don't try to pop the Fangshi during solves.



Having a loose cube counts as trying to pop it. What about ppl who like loose cubes?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 14, 2013)

rj said:


> If you _try_ to pop Fangshi, you can. Weilong cannot. (unless it is quite loose)



Nope. Just tried popping my Fangshi with some rough turning. Couldn't do it. Weilong couldn't pop either. I'm sure at certain loose tensions both could pop... I'm not sure how loose each would have to be though. Just saying that it doesn't pop for me so I assume it also doesn't pop for some other people. So repeat... it depends on _personal preference_.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Nope. Just tried popping my Fangshi with some rough turning. Couldn't do it. Weilong couldn't pop either. I'm sure at certain loose tensions both could pop... I'm not sure how loose each would have to be though. Just saying that it doesn't pop for me so I assume it also doesn't pop for some other people. So repeat... it depends on _personal preference_.



"I like this cube more, so it _must_ be the best."

-Half the cubers on the site


----------



## rj (Aug 14, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> "I like this cube more, so it _must_ be the best."
> 
> -Half the cubers on the site



LOL!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 14, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> "I like this cube more, so it _must_ be the best."
> 
> -Half the cubers on the site



Usually, the cube that you like is the best for you.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Usually, the cube that you like is the best for you.



Yeah, but people force their opinions on others when it comes to cubes.

"The Weilong is the best", "The Fangshi is garbage", yadayadayada the whole nine yards.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 14, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Yeah, but people force their opinions on others when it comes to cubes.
> 
> "The Weilong is the best", "The Fangshi is garbage", yadayadayada the whole nine yards.



Yes, that's true. But that's not what I'm doing obviously. So were you agreeing with me when I said it comes to personal preference? Because it sounded like you didn't like something I said...


----------



## Danimal (Aug 14, 2013)

I for one love the Weilong and don't find it uncontrollable. My milky SR V2 is very smooth and fast. Neither brand has popped for me. I am still undecided which is preferred, the more I play with V2 I am finding Weilong heavier but the Weilong still has a better feel.


----------



## rj (Aug 14, 2013)

Danimal said:


> I for one love the Weilong and don't find it uncontrollable. My milky SR V2 is very smooth and fast. Neither brand has popped for me. I am still undecided which is preferred, the more I play with V2 I am finding Weilong heavier but the Weilong still has a better feel.



I love the feel. It took me a week to get used to.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 14, 2013)

rj said:


> Having a loose cube counts as trying to pop it. What about *people* who like loose cubes?


lol. So me using a loose Zhanchi counts as me trying to pop it? Having a loose cube counts as having the tension you like.


----------



## windhero (Aug 14, 2013)

I have used the SR, the WL and the Zhanchi as my main at one point for a while and I've liked them all. The WeiLong is a bit uncontrollable but I dont mind that. The SR is flimsy and airy. The Zhanchi is smooth but locky and scratchy. All of them are very fast and all of them can break the world record at the hands of Mats/Feliks/whomever is at their level. All of them have a specific quality that affects _how the cube feels when solving_. If its pure performance you want, the weilong is your choice. It just does not lock up and cuts basically anything. However it is hard to control. If you want a "soft and airy" but fast cube you want the SR. It also performs excellently, not just quite like the WeiLong. Unlike the WeiLong it is very controllable but yet still very fast. And the Zhanchi is the Zhanchi, enough deep reviews of this around already.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 14, 2013)

Still using the zhanchi, never tried the Moyu cubes but they also look good. The zhanchi is just so much better at being controllable and doesn't lockup as much as the SR.

I prefer the _feel_ of the zhanchi but I get around the same times on both.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Yes, that's true. But that's not what I'm doing obviously. So were you agreeing with me when I said it comes to personal preference? Because it sounded like you didn't like something I said...



Yeah, I was agreeing with you


----------



## windhero (Aug 14, 2013)

Disclaimer: All cubes can be made controllable. Overlubing with diff oil in just the right amounts will give just the right amount of controllability. How you maintain that level on controllability is another story.

I like to think that uncontrollability is not a problem in the cube, its a problem in the user. I'm not accurate. I sometimes take 5-6 seconds to solve a single PLL that I've done thousands of times only because I'm rushing it and not trying to keep a flow. Or maybe I'm trying for a higher TPS than I can actually do at the moment. However I still prefer uncontrollable cubes because it is so hard to slow down with a cube that is naturally so fast. I think it slowly changes my subconsciousness while solving, I see it as a disclipinary training. 

I kind of support adapting turning style to a cube as you might have guessed, but I do think it's case specific. I am still learning and I am nowhere near being great. I think that sub 10 cubers shouldnt learn a new cube because they are probably that fast as a result of optimizing their turning style. My turning style can be changed, I can still try different algorithms to see what fits my hands best. This is why I would also be willing to adapt to a cube I think is great.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 14, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Yeah, I was agreeing with you



Ok.  Sorry for my misunderstanding.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 23, 2014)

I really wasn't sure where to ask this, so I suppose the best place is here. Would some people be willing to watch a short video if I were to make one where I demonstrate my Weilong, the way it sounds, the way it feels, demonstrate some algorithms and 1 or 2 example solves? I am distressed that people claim their Weilongs are incredibly fast and smooth, whereas mine feels only moderately fast and smooth. I think either my tensions are off, or more likely, I've overlubed it? I tried wiping some off, but the pieces aren't even wet to begin with. This cube has yet to be my favorite one, always coming in close second. With it's popularity and supposedly "perfectness", I think it can be that for me as well. For example, my Fangshi feels nearly twice as fast as my Weilong, and I don't think that is normal. 

Bottom line, I would appreciate other people's input if you are willing, but do not wish to make a 3-5 minute video if no one is willing. Thank you in advance!


----------



## yockee (Jan 23, 2014)

Sahnguini said:


> I've tightened to the point where there's at most 3 millimeters of space in between the pieces. And the lube is really thick. The weight five is like liquid hot glue.


3mm of space is a lot, actually. That's more than I have in mine and it is still quite fast. I usually tension (most) cubes with less than 1mm of space between the centers and core (when center is pulled). Some cubes require looser than this because of the design, but try it with the weilong. Just tighten it until its slow enough.


----------



## kcl (Jan 23, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> I really wasn't sure where to ask this, so I suppose the best place is here. Would some people be willing to watch a short video if I were to make one where I demonstrate my Weilong, the way it sounds, the way it feels, demonstrate some algorithms and 1 or 2 example solves? I am distressed that people claim their Weilongs are incredibly fast and smooth, whereas mine feels only moderately fast and smooth. I think either my tensions are off, or more likely, I've overlubed it? I tried wiping some off, but the pieces aren't even wet to begin with. This cube has yet to be my favorite one, always coming in close second. With it's popularity and supposedly "perfectness", I think it can be that for me as well. For example, my Fangshi feels nearly twice as fast as my Weilong, and I don't think that is normal.
> 
> Bottom line, I would appreciate other people's input if you are willing, but do not wish to make a 3-5 minute video if no one is willing. Thank you in advance!



I've found that the general feel of them differs greatly. Mine is easily the smoothest one I've ever felt, probably because I've done 300ish solves per day on it since august, half of which were on very tight tensions. . Most people have a much crispier feeling one than mine.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 23, 2014)

a cube never "overturns" its just too fast for you. i dont know what other people said since i havent read the thread but i wouldnt use a weilong if you want a slower cube. i have a weilong and what i did was lubing the centers and pieces a little bit and then tensioned it to like medium-loose tensions and the speed really isnt that fast for me. i dont see the point in getting an insanely fast cube just to make it slow, i would pick a cube that is slower then  so yeah, i wouldnt use a weilong in your case. you can also get used to it, but from the description that you gave it seems like my cube should be faster than yours so yours is already very slow for a weilong. so again, i would suggest a cube that fits your preferences


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 23, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> I really wasn't sure where to ask this, so I suppose the best place is here. Would some people be willing to watch a short video if I were to make one where I demonstrate my Weilong, the way it sounds, the way it feels, demonstrate some algorithms and 1 or 2 example solves? I am distressed that people claim their Weilongs are incredibly fast and smooth, whereas mine feels only moderately fast and smooth. I think either my tensions are off, or more likely, I've overlubed it? I tried wiping some off, but the pieces aren't even wet to begin with. This cube has yet to be my favorite one, always coming in close second. With it's popularity and supposedly "perfectness", I think it can be that for me as well. For example, my Fangshi feels nearly twice as fast as my Weilong, and I don't think that is normal.
> 
> Bottom line, I would appreciate other people's input if you are willing, but do not wish to make a 3-5 minute video if no one is willing. Thank you in advance!



did you lube your centers? cause i would suggest you to just take it completely apart, then clean off all the lube and do lubing and tensioning again. maybe you just did it wrong so you might want to use a tutorial on how to clean it out and then how to lube it properly so it wont be too much or too less lube. it should be good then


----------



## typeman5 (Jan 23, 2014)

Lagom said:


> Just use a zhanchi untill youre fast enough for the Weilong



Lol really? My zhanchi is a little uncontrollable, but my weilong is very controllable..


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 23, 2014)

rj said:


> Right, but I like the Weilong better. No pops! (I HATE pops)



Locks up though. And overturns. I just sent mine back and got a Zhanchi.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 23, 2014)

None of this information may be relevant to you and I'm not sure if you even are requesting help for a problem, buuuuuuut...

I have two of them. One of them (my main for about a month and a half) is well tensioned, cuts corners at almost any angle from any side (there are some impossible angles, but it's wayy more than 45 degrees) and reverse cuts well. It's impressively better than my other one. It's super smooth (smoothest I've ever owned) and extremely quiet. Except fro the few days right after being lubed, it isn't, however, as fast as my other one. In fact, I haven't cleaned it in a while and it's slower than my unlubed Zhanchi. Weilong's can vary greatly in speed depending on the amount of care you give it. Generally, the gummier ones are slower.

My other one, which is silver, is blazingly fast (comparable to the Gans III or CX3) and I decided not to lube it. On even the best tensions, however, it cuts a MAX of 45 on all sides, sometimes less than that, and in some good cases, a little bit more. The reverse cutting isn't as good, either.

I lube with semi-dry silicone lubcricant, it's bike lube called "White Lightning: Epic Ride (Semi-dry)" and I get it from wal-mart. Most people, (who are probably smarter) use either a dry or wet (or wax?) Silicone lube from the local Lowes or something. So I'm probably weird. It's amazingly fast and very wet at first, and as time passes it acutally slows the cube down to below it's unlubed speed.

Either way, with my fast silver or decent black Weilong, I find it extremely controllable. An unlubed FS is, in my opinion, either faster or less controllable (or both). I find that my unlubed CX3 and Gans III are both faster by great leaps and strides than my Weilongs.

I just use the Weilong becuase I'm so used to it, my hands are well suited for it. I get the best times on a Zhanchi or a Weilong, even though I recently switched to using a CX3 as my main.

Again, I don't know if you can glean any useful information from that!


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> None of this information may be relevant to you and I'm not sure if you even are requesting help for a problem, buuuuuuut...
> 
> I have two of them. One of them (my main for about a month and a half) is well tensioned, cuts corners at almost any angle from any side (there are some impossible angles, but it's wayy more than 45 degrees) and reverse cuts well. It's impressively better than my other one. It's super smooth (smoothest I've ever owned) and extremely quiet. Except fro the few days right after being lubed, it isn't, however, as fast as my other one. In fact, I haven't cleaned it in a while and it's slower than my unlubed Zhanchi. Weilong's can vary greatly in speed depending on the amount of care you give it. Generally, the gummier ones are slower.
> 
> ...



Interesting. The CX3 has always been my favorite as well. I kind of figured I was the odd man out and thought I'd try to jump on the bandwagon. I just can't for the life of me get my cube up to par with how other people describe their Weilongs. I thought maybe a video of me demonstrating it would help people point out what's "wrong" with it.


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 24, 2014)

I put 30k into my WeiLong, and it turns at just the right speed. It's very controllable and smooth. I would actually prefer if it were a bit faster, so it is interesting to see that some people have WeiLong's that are uncontrollably fast. I would say there is definitely some variance in these cubes.


----------



## aboeglin (Jan 30, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> None of this information may be relevant to you and I'm not sure if you even are requesting help for a problem, buuuuuuut...
> 
> I have two of them. One of them (my main for about a month and a half) is well tensioned, cuts corners at almost any angle from any side (there are some impossible angles, but it's wayy more than 45 degrees) and reverse cuts well. It's impressively better than my other one.



Still, I wonder how people measure angles here. Say if you're R face isn't aligned and you want to do a U', 45 degrees mean that the FR edge of your UFR corner piece comes right at the height of the center piece of your F face. This is 45 degrees. I've never seen a cube cutting more than probably 40 degrees, even in videos claiming the cube was cutting 50+.


----------



## idreamincubes (Jan 30, 2014)

Line-to-line is about 37° and I think the case you describe is 45°. I can get almost any good cube to cut 45°. It's all about lubrication and tensioning. My SuLong cuts at the other line-to-line, which is about 53°.

To clarify, here is how I see it:








// Per.​


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 30, 2014)

if the weilong is a too fast cube for you then buy a different, slower cube. i dont see the point in buying the fastest cube out there just to make it slow. i would buy a cube that fits my style, not the one that is the "best" for the most people.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 30, 2014)

idreamincubes said:


> Line-to-line is about 37° and I think the case you describe is 45°. I can get almost any good cube to cut 45°. It's all about lubrication and tensioning. My SuLong cuts at the other line-to-line, which is about 53°.
> 
> To clarify, here is how I see it:
> 
> ...



that line to line picture looks like its more than line to line.


----------



## idreamincubes (Jan 30, 2014)

ILMZS20 said:


> that line to line picture looks like its more than line to line.



In what universe? Here is another picture that might be clearer:






I rounded the pieces a bit much in the pictures, but the angle when the lines intersect is arctan(2) - arctan(1/2) which is about 36.8698976 degrees.


// Per.​


----------



## kcl (Jan 31, 2014)

idreamincubes said:


> In what universe? Here is another picture that might be clearer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your line to lines are switched.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Your line to lines are switched.


Not really for me. I guess it depends on how you cut.
I test cutting using R moves.


----------



## UB (Jan 31, 2014)

Well keep it at whatever tension you want and lube it with coconut oil. Will surely slow it down until you can control it


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 1, 2014)

UB said:


> Well keep it at whatever tension you want and lube it with coconut oil. Will surely slow it down until you can control it



Coconut oil has a similar yet lesser effect of breaking down the cube's plastic just like vaseline.


----------



## rj (Feb 1, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Coconut oil has a similar yet lesser effect of breaking down the cube's plastic just like vaseline.



Isopropyl alcohol does that too. Small effect, just enough to break in a cube. CRC silicone, too.


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

[ QUOTE=Lchu613;948570]Not really for me. I guess it depends on how you cut.
I test cutting using R moves.[/QUOTE]

Oh I do R' haha.


----------



## typeman5 (Feb 3, 2014)

well my weilong is very controllable.. just add lube to it when it gets uncontrollable


----------



## Arkwell (Feb 12, 2014)

Is it just me that likes how the Weilong V1 turns? Everyone complains about how uncontrollable the Weilong V1 is but I love the ease that it turns at without popping. I always had my Zhanchi's & Guhong's as loose as possible but of course there were pops and Weilong's don't. Maybe I'm having an easier time controlling it because of loose my Zhanchi's were?


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 12, 2014)

Arkwell said:


> Is it just me that likes how the Weilong V1 turns? Everyone complains about how uncontrollable the Weilong V1 is but I love the ease that it turns at without popping. I always had my Zhanchi's & Guhong's as loose as possible but of course there were pops and Weilong's don't. Maybe I'm having an easier time controlling it because of loose my Zhanchi's were?



Oh, no. In fact most people don't complain at all about the speed. Only some people who prefer controllable cubes feel that the Weilong is "too fast". Which is valid for them.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 12, 2014)

I put Maru lube on mine. It was almost unsolvable it was so fast..... I love it!!!!!


----------



## Artic (Feb 12, 2014)

I have to admit the Weilong does take some getting used to. I have the V2 and that thing is FAST. I prefer my cubes to be slightly more controllable. My main is still a Zanchi. But I'm going to slowly transition to the Weilong since I do enjoy its feel more. And also, my Zanchi pops way too much these days.


----------



## Soren333 (Feb 23, 2014)

Arkwell said:


> Is it just me that likes how the Weilong V1 turns? Everyone complains about how uncontrollable the Weilong V1 is but I love the ease that it turns at without popping. I always had my Zhanchi's & Guhong's as loose as possible but of course there were pops and Weilong's don't. Maybe I'm having an easier time controlling it because of loose my Zhanchi's were?



I love the ease that which the weilong turns.

OT: Clean out your cube. Lube the core as you normally would. Now you have a choice as to whether you want to add lube to the peices or not. Without lube, for me at least, the cube is still fast and smooth. However if you do want to add lube whilst preventing it from being uncontrollable, add a tiny bit to one corner piece. That's how I've lubed mine and it turns smooth, fast and is very controllable.


----------



## UB (Feb 25, 2014)

Just put a lot of lube in the core and double on the pieces. I put 4 drops on core and 8 drops in the pieces and it is totally in control 
Take any lube you want..


----------

